# VENEZIA - VENICE - VENISE- VENEDIG - VENECIA my way



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

I want to introduce you* Venice *(*Venezia* in Italian), one of the most beautiful and fascinating cities in the world.

In live in Padua, which is 30 minutes by car or train from Venice, so it is not so hard for me to join this marvelous place in the middle of the lagoon.

That’s why Venice appears to my eyes family and unknown at the same time.

My intention is to add images to this thread, narrating the city from the point of view of a "stranger", offering nevertheless some inputs for seeing it in a different way from the one of the occasional tourist.
Venice is a very beautiful city that requires, approaching it, also a lot of humility.

And now, let’s go to start this Venetian tour.


*VENEZIA*











































































































_(to be continued)_


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*WELLS*

A way to know Venice is to observe its wells: we can find them everywhere, in squares and streets.


































* Frari:*










*Campo San Barnaba:*










*Campo Santo Stefano:*










*Campo Sant’Anzolo:*










*I don’t remember the right location of the following ones:*




























*In the main square of the old Jewish ghetto:*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Venice is the city of the canals:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*CANAL GRANDE*

*Ponte degli Scalzi*










*Santa Lucia*










*San Simeon*



















*San Geremia*



















*Along the Canal Grande:*










*Ca' Pesaro*









*Rio Foscari*:



















*The Canal Grande seen from Rio Foscari*



















*The gate of the University *:



















*The bell tower of San Samuele’s church*










*Views of the Canal Grande at Rialto*:





































*Ponte dell’Accademia*










*From the bridge you can enjoy some inimitable views:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Venice :applause:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful Pictures of Venice


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

There is just nowhere in the world quite like it. 

Thanks for sharing these excellent photos.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I agree Svartmetall. Stunning. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Falcon


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*SAN MARCO*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*SAN GIORGIO MAGGIORE AND REDENTORE*

*San Giorgio Maggiore*:



















*Le Zitelle*:










*Il Redentore*:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Che voglia di ritornarciiiii! Ho proprio bisogno di un viaggio per staccare!  Grazie 1000 Gioven!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Prego M. Aquilone... but... are you an Italian?

Look at the original thread in Italian here VENEZIA A MODO MIO


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Gioven said:


> Prego M. Aquilone... but... are you an Italian?
> 
> Look at the original thread in Italian here VENEZIA A MODO MIO


No but I'm European at heart.  I've lived some time in Italia.  Thanks for the link. Troppo bella la fotografia!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*STREETS (CALLI) AND SQUARES (CAMPI)*


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*THIS CITY DOESN'T SEEM TO BELONG TO OUR DAYS.*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely shots. Thanks for the awesome tour


----------

